# Starting in March



## newtothis (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi All, 

well this is my first thread and i just wanted to say hello. 

Im planning on startung Muay Thai next week with one class a week then in in April want to go at least 3 or 4 times a week. Im really doing it for confidence as that last 2 years have really knocked my confidence a bit.What sort of preperation can i do and also what kit will i need from the off. Do i need to get shin guards? Dont want to do competition but do want to commit to it pretty much the whole week as i live in london during the week and go back home at the weekends so need something to occupy me and my mind. 

any response would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats on your new beginnings and welcome to the chatlines of Martial Talk.

We do have a welcome thread if you would like to introduce yourself.


----------



## Akira (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome to the community. 

Regarding shin guards, check with your gym. I would recommend buying your own because you don't want to be sharing equipment that other peoples sweat have come into contact with. It's an easy way to pick up a nasty skin infection.

Other equipment you will need are gloves (I'd recommend bag gloves but check what everyone else at the gym is using first), hand wraps, and a mouth guard (if you're going to be doing any sparring).

What you can do to prepare yourself is running regularly, and also a lot of bodyweight exercises (ie push ups/pull ups/sit ups/dips). This is enough for you to start with.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 27, 2010)

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Young Warrior (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrads on starting Muay Thai !!!

What i would say is just keep up your fitness or even push it up a little bit so when u go to ur 1st class u wouldn't be like barely making it through the class.


----------

